# M3 & RAW viewing in Windows



## TeT (May 28, 2016)

I cannot view RAW files from my M3 in Windows Photo Viewer or as Thumbnails in folders. I have the latest Windows Codec loaded which has allowed said viewing on all my other cameras RAW files...

Anybody have a fix.. 

Any other Canon cameras that don't have windows support yet?


----------



## TeT (May 28, 2016)

No answer to windows on the microsoft end...

Here is a fix though:
http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/

15 day trial with a single user license for $10; I am running the trial now...


*Also interesting* is their other product http://www.fastpictureviewer.com

Not something I need but would be curious about how well it works...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2016)

I gave up trying to chase raw codec updates for viewing in Windows Explorer. I have ACDSEE and they update the codecs occasionally, then a new version is needed. I just don't bother.


----------

